# interesting day



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

So I got my BF to come out to the ranch to watch me ride today. He is scared of animals in general so he has only been out twice now but this was my first time ridding in front of him. So my saddle and pad are still not fitting right and Im ridding bareback. Rain was being her normal self and being bratty at first so I was trotting her and ops totally lost my balance and fell off. A was very proud of my girl though I feel off and she steped back and looked at me like oh good were done now can you get up please and take me to my stall. I was not hurt at all but man was i embarresed. I got right back on and rode for like a an since I am working on outside the areana work since she is getting stubborn at times. But while I was putting her away the ranch trainer came up to me and was like I just wanted to compliment you on your ridding you dont let your horse get away with being naught and ur still nice to her and ur balance bareback is great. I was so proud then my boyfriend said ya she did good when she fell to.


----------



## Andieve (Aug 6, 2012)

Figures...the one time a boyfriend is watching, a fall happens! LOL 

Good job to you on getting up and getting back on though


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Haha that happened to me, but with my Dad. First time he came to watch me ride... I almost fell off 2 times, then the third time I fell off in between the horse and the arena wall and slid down the wall. We were doing a course with a jump in the middle of a 20 meter circle and after the jump instead of going left to finish the circle we had to go right and jump another jump. Got back on and did the course proper after that. I had a nice scrape down my back, which I thought was just sand in my breeches.  

And one of the first times my boyfriends parents came to watch me ride I fell off when the horse side stepped out of a jump. I fell in front of her and she had to step over me. Needless to say I was in fetal position until I saw all 4 hooves infront of me! I was lucky, I only got a bruise on the back of the thigh and a sprained finger haha.


----------

